# Remote Desktop



## jailed (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello,

I don't know if it's possible but if it's I'd be very happy 

I have a server (web/mail/mysql etc.) and a personal computer. Both of them are FreeBSD 8.0.

I want to create a new jail under my server then install X, WindowMaker etc. here. Then want to connect remotely to this server and use as a desktop. To summarize a remote desktop.

Is it possible? Can I install X.org into a jail and remote connect to use this as a desktop? If I can; is it secure and stable? And how can I do this, which tools I have to install.

Both server and pc are on the same network.

I want to use the resources (cpu/memory) of my server and do my all works there.


----------



## Lowell (Jun 10, 2010)

It's possible (you can look into xdmcp), but most of the time it is much easier and more efficient to run the window manager on the same machine that the screen is attached to.  Then you just connect to your server and run your _applications_ there.


----------

